# This is why no one will ask me to borrow my ride.....



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw several tire covers made by a couple of other KP members a while back. I recently bought a new Jeep and thought I'd give it a go. I (think I) made an improvement by using nylon craft cord instead of yarn. Sorry... just couldn't bear to see all my work get dirty and be subjected to our harsh winters with salt on the roads and all. I can even take it through the car wash and it stays intact. Bonus is that neither my husband nor my teenaged boys will ask me to borrow it now! Guess they are not quite secure enough with their manliness to drive in my "way cool" Jeep! :wink:


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

ROFLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one way to make sure that they don't ask to borrow it.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

this is the coolest thing Good Job!!!! Love it!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Way to mark your territory, AmyKnits! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## hawkdream (Jan 16, 2012)

Hahah (squeals & giggles)! That is soooooo neat!


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

hahahaha I love it!!
You go girl!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Love it and the colors are GREAT!!! Very island colors!!


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! That's a great tire cover! How do you take it off if you have a flat?


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Just great.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Purly Girl, I took a long piece of pretty thick elastic and wove (weaved?) it throught the last set of holes, in and out. When it is on the vehicle, I pull the elastic tight and tie it in a big bow and double knot. Doesn't come off! This is the best way I could come up with to secure it and still remove it easily. I WAS going to sew the elastic, but was concerned that it would loosen up, so I chose to tie it on instead. The only downside is that anyone can untie it and drive my vehicle. I guess I should have come up with some kind of "lock" so no pesky boys could remove it and drive my ride!


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Showed it to my husband. He thought it was really cool and he would drive it.


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love it! I can't stop laughing but I love it.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it!! How clever!


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

BWA-HAHAHA - what a great idea! Soooo funny and scary for the guys, too. Nice job - keep them on their toes and "don't mess with my stuff, dude" kind of project is so cool. I've seen yarn bombs before (just google "yarn bombs" for cool pictures) but nothing really do-able and functional. thanks for sharing and "knit-on sister!"


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

A "tire cozy"?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Best idea I seen so far!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I LOVE it and love the colors and think it looks great on your white Jeep!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess if your teenagers really really want to borrow your jeep they will untie the cover. But if they are anything like my son, the cover will remain in place. Just too much trouble! 

The cover came out really nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great... If your elastic is round, you could use one of those tightening toggles like in the drawstring of parkas, etc. (If you really want to keep the men away, tell them you rigged it with pink spray paint...) The nylon cord is a fantastic idea.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is great xx


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like a car snood.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a great idea,love your work and it looks really fantastic.


----------



## rosebud3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Darling. The colors are so "girly". Is the center design put on over the tire cover? The design looks like you used glow-in-the-dark yarn.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's lovely an you can spot your car from a long way off


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Way to mark your territory, AmyKnits! :lol: :thumbup:


I agree! Love it! lol! You're also a rolling advertisement for knitting - way to help get keep the idea that knitting is cool out there! :thumbup:

BTW, do they make glow-in-dark cord? Where do you buy the nylon cord? I have never heard of this product before, but I bet it'd make pretty sturdy grocery bags.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Gently territorial, nice.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## rjla (Nov 8, 2011)

What a great idea, at least in a car park your car would be easier to find at a glance. It is beautiful


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great idea--love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Love it you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

too cute, great job and what a great way to personalize your jeep.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Love your color and won't that be great to have glo in the dark colors too.
Had to laugh about the boys not wanting to borrow it
too funny for words.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

HAHAHA - Very cool!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Put a smile on my face. Love it. If I ever see it on the road I will honk.


----------



## sarobie (Dec 23, 2011)

I love it


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Very cool!!! Makes me want to buy a jeep and make one myself!!!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool beans!!!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

WAY COOL exactly, LOVE IT


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

great idea well done, love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it's beautiful and incredibly creative! I'll be looking for you on the roads!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Very cool!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the idea, Dreamweaver. I have one of those toggles in my notions basket. I WILL use it next time I put it on. The nylon cord is WONDERFUL! I have used it for those scrubbies to use in the shower, for placemats (so you can just wipe instead of wash) and lots and lots of other items. I buy it at Hobby Lobby and it is (approx) worsted weight, so you can use patterns which call for ww. If you don't have a Hobby Lobby near you, any hardware store will have it. You won't get the pretty colors, but they should have a couple of colors at the hardware store.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS....I love it! Great job marking your territory girlfriend! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Purly Girl, I took a long piece of pretty thick elastic and wove (weaved?) it throught the last set of holes, in and out. When it is on the vehicle, I pull the elastic tight and tie it in a big bow and double knot. Doesn't come off! This is the best way I could come up with to secure it and still remove it easily. I WAS going to sew the elastic, but was concerned that it would loosen up, so I chose to tie it on instead. The only downside is that anyone can untie it and drive my vehicle. I guess I should have come up with some kind of "lock" so no pesky boys could remove it and drive my ride!


Don't worry! Their boys.. they will never figure it out..

How smart of you to do it in plastic.. now you never have to worry about it.. Sheer Genius!!!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Love it, it just wreaks of girl power


----------



## Ruth1023 (Jan 25, 2012)

absolutely love it!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Way to tell the world Cool Cats Knit!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

I like it. the drver behind you might get dizzy looking at it


----------



## pprose (Jan 24, 2012)

If we see you on the road we will honk our horn. Great job.


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

If you don't tell the boys that it isn't locked they won't take it off and "steal" your car from you will they what an absolute hoot well done !


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Love it! Way to mark your territory


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

WHAT A GOOD IDEA. I LOVE IT.. NEVER SAW A TIRE COVER LIKE THIS BEEFORE.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> The nylon cord is WONDERFUL! I have used it for those scrubbies to use in the shower, for placemats (so you can just wipe instead of wash) and lots and lots of other items. I buy it at Hobby Lobby and it is (approx) worsted weight, so you can use patterns which call for ww. If you don't have a Hobby Lobby near you, any hardware store will have it. You won't get the pretty colors, but they should have a couple of colors at the hardware store.


Does it bother your hands to knit with it?


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Love it and your sense of humor!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Way cool~~~


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> Looks like a car snood.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

You go woman way cool.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love it! How cool is that?

Hazel


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

What a smart mama you are.. Wish I had known about this 35 years ago.. I would have saved myself a lot of worry over the kids taking my car.


----------



## hannatrip (Sep 26, 2011)

To funny...you go girl!!! I love it!!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

What a great idea! Might keep them from taking it fishing and the vehicle smelling like fish for the next week!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Silly boys, Jeeps are for girls!!!! Now you just proved it!!


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

I love it!!!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

:lol: :lol: Go Girl :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

It makes me want to have one myself. Anything to keep my DH OUT of my car! I currently have an SUV with typical under-the-floor spare. My husband just loves to "borrow" my car and the grunge is beginning to show.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very clever.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I need to knit one of these for my whole car. It's getting covered with pine and other sorts of pollen, which are fierce this year. I've currently got a black car with yellow yuck all over it. There seems to be no point in washing it, because more yuck will only fall on it.

But if I knitted a car cover, at least the yuck would fall in interesting patterns. . . .

Better yet, I should do something like buy a tarp. But what fun is THAT?

Hazel


----------



## Acoyafox (Mar 18, 2012)

I love it and need to make one! Did you make up the pattern or find it somewhere?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Sure nicer to look at when behind you than the ugly tire.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Absolutly cool.


----------



## c2cAROL (Jul 31, 2011)

I would like the pattern,this is just WAY COOL,are you willing to share it? Great job, woman power rocks on.


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

Gr8 idea !


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

How Clever to use the nylon cord! I LOVE it!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

lOVE IT!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I saw several tire covers made by a couple of other KP members a while back. I recently bought a new Jeep and thought I'd give it a go. I (think I) made an improvement by using nylon craft cord instead of yarn. Sorry... just couldn't bear to see all my work get dirty and be subjected to our harsh winters with salt on the roads and all. I can even take it through the car wash and it stays intact. Bonus is that neither my husband nor my teenaged boys will ask me to borrow it now! Guess they are not quite secure enough with their manliness to drive in my "way cool" Jeep! :wink:


A very cool idea!! I love how it looks. PLUS, I do love the fact that the men in your home won't want to borrow your car. I would make another on in hot pink.....and smile while creating it...


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Perfect!!!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I saw several tire covers made by a couple of other KP members a while back. I recently bought a new Jeep and thought I'd give it a go. I (think I) made an improvement by using nylon craft cord instead of yarn. Sorry... just couldn't bear to see all my work get dirty and be subjected to our harsh winters with salt on the roads and all. I can even take it through the car wash and it stays intact. Bonus is that neither my husband nor my teenaged boys will ask me to borrow it now! Guess they are not quite secure enough with their manliness to drive in my "way cool" Jeep! :wink:


I'llhave to keep a lookout for you at Wegmans! Perhaps I'll have you paged!


----------



## phatcat64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Love it nice..lol.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

LMAO, that is so awesome and a great idea, thank you for sharing


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, You are soooooooooo creative. Love the colors. Just for fun I would ask to borrow your car.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I saw several tire covers made by a couple of other KP members a while back. I recently bought a new Jeep and thought I'd give it a go. I (think I) made an improvement by using nylon craft cord instead of yarn. Sorry... just couldn't bear to see all my work get dirty and be subjected to our harsh winters with salt on the roads and all. I can even take it through the car wash and it stays intact. Bonus is that neither my husband nor my teenaged boys will ask me to borrow it now! Guess they are not quite secure enough with their manliness to drive in my "way cool" Jeep! :wink:


You prollly won't get car jacked either... Thank goodness. Pink Rules


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love it! Even DH really likes it, but he is secure in his maleness (I make sure he is lol) and would not have a problem with driving the vehicle.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

That is so pretty. Well done you. Your family should be proud to drive in such a creatively customised vehicle.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is great! Good job!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very beautiful! You did a great job!! Still laughing that the boys won't drive it. LOL


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Love it! I painted my tool box pink for the same reason! It works!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

You GO GIRL! Since I live in a house full of men...one honey and three sons...I can relate. Sometimes we have to stake our claim.
Beth


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

meann67 said:


> Love it! I painted my tool box pink for the same reason! It works!


That might not stop them from borrowing the contents, though! You'd better go ahead and paint the tools, too...


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very smart!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

I did! A pink handled screwdriver, hammer, etc!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Now I like that. Nice job!!


Pam


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

meann67 said:


> I did! A pink handled screwdriver, hammer, etc!


:thumbup:


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

very 'this is my jeep guys'.... brilliant!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Great job :thumbup:


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

What brand of nylon cord? 
Shared this with a Jeep owning friend, she loves it too. Wants me to make one with "Hello Kitty" style ears and bow...


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Gwen in L.A. said:


> What brand of nylon cord?
> Shared this with a Jeep owning friend, she loves it too. Wants me to make one with "Hello Kitty" style ears and bow...


You WILL need to make that with a lock as popular as Hello Kitty stuff is with the teenage girls!


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so cool, love it.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

Amyknits... what if you were to mark where it is when pulled tight then sew (and sew and sew) a couple rings on, then you can use a padlock to pull the 2 rings together. Wont stop anyone determined to take it off, but it will slow them down a bit.

Alternatively, you could use one of those bungee cords with the metal hooks on them (they come in many lengths), have your husband bend the rings into circles, then pull tight and padlock.

(Didn't read through the many replies, sorry if redundant)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!!! Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Creative, how cool is that.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AmyKnits ....hope Warpspeedlinda sees this ....she would really like. Linda did one in bright yellow many, many months ago. Your have a winner Amy


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Laughing so hard I got my seat wet. I remember when my ex would let his dad use my truck, when ever he wanted it, so I took the rotor out, they even went to buy gas to start it but the truck wouldn't start, them drunks couldn't figure it out. I still laugh about that one.


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

And some say we waste our time playing with strings and stix. Ha, little do they know how much thought we put into these things. Good on ya. Enjoy YOUR ride


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

ROFLOL!!! Teehee, go girl-power!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

What a great idea. Love it

Ramona


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

That is fabulous! I love it. I just showed your pic to my teenage son tho, and he is so glad our spare tyre stays in the boot of the car and I won't be tempted to make a knitted cover for it! boo hoo. x


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I saw several tire covers made by a couple of other KP members a while back. I recently bought a new Jeep and thought I'd give it a go. I (think I) made an improvement by using nylon craft cord instead of yarn. Sorry... just couldn't bear to see all my work get dirty and be subjected to our harsh winters with salt on the roads and all. I can even take it through the car wash and it stays intact. Bonus is that neither my husband nor my teenaged boys will ask me to borrow it now! Guess they are not quite secure enough with their manliness to drive in my "way cool" Jeep! :wink:


*♪ ♪ go Amy,go Amy,go Amy ♪♪♪ I love your tire "cozie"  *


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

And I love a woman who knows it's all about male insecurity.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so pretty & clever too!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

when i see this in front of me on the road I will know it is you. Good Job


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

What a cool idea! Love it!


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

If they don't know don't tell them. Keep driving. Gave me thoughts for one of those car bras in pink! What do you think?


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been wanting to make a spare tire cover for my Jeep and now you've inspired me to get on with it. Do you have a pattern or a description of how you made it?

Aren't Jeeps fun? I get such a kick out of people's reaction to a gray-haired lady in a muddy Rubicon with oval stickers from cool places it's been.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

HA HA HA HA!!!...That is a great idea!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

What a great idea! LOL! So what kind of jeep did you buy, and what kind of mileage are you getting. Our gas prices are sky high out here in California.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Now that is cool!


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Totally cool---i like that--


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

What a great idea and look. May just have to trade in my car!


----------



## winnifred (Mar 19, 2012)

make some more? i love it!


----------



## winnifred (Mar 19, 2012)

now i'll have to look for a jeep! or make a car bra for an altima!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

newquay, I highly suggest that you get started on that pink bra for your car straight away! I giggle just thinking about it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jan m, I am sorry, I do not have a pattern, but can (sorta) explain how I did it. I crocheted because it is so much faster in the round. I began with a chain and connected and did a bunch of double crochets inside. I am NOT a crocheter, sorry, if you are, you know what that is called. Then I just began going around and around increasing every five, then ten then 15 stitches, etc. double crochet until it was big enough. I hope this makes sense. I measured from the top of the tire (back) to bottom of tire (back) and it was 55 inches. Weaved elastic around last loops and tied. How's THAT for the worst pattern ever written!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

kimmyz, What are you, some kinda kill-joy, raining on mine and Jan M's parade?! (teasing.. my sarcastic sense of humor) We LOVE our fun Jeeps. Actually, I am 44 years old and have had dozens of vehicles (mine and hubbys) over the years, all kinds. NONE ever made me happy to drive at all.... just a vehicle, mode of transport. This is the FIRST vehicle I have EVER enjoyed driving. I love, love, love it! It is the four door rubicon and I have the hard top for our nasty winters as well as the soft top that I switch to in the summer. Now, you had to mention that dirty word "gas mileage" and make me feel all guilty and such. It gets a poor 18-19 mpg. Not as bad as some of my other, larger SUV's I've owned, so show me some love for THAT! lol. Plus, I drive my son's little two-door sedan something or other when I am just zipping around town and have no chance of "taking my top off"  which is my FAVORITE thing to do! Giggle, giggle, giggle.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

winnifred, those car bras were ridiculous when they were POPULAR! I had one for my Beretta, though! I can't even imagine how super ridiculous you would look driving around with a KNITTED bra on your Altima! You would have me beat on the ridiculous ride contest hands down! I am having a time chatting with you ladies about my crazy tire cover! I am glad you appreciate a little wackiness. Giggle, giggle.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Warpspeedlinda.... THAT is who I (borrowed) the idea from! Thanks for reminding me. I may pm her if she hasn't seen it and bring my little fiasco to her attention!


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the colors and the look.. great job.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

you do that...she will be happy for you.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

The gas mileage is just about the only thing I don't love about 'Ruby,' my two-door Rubicon. She's the serious, down-and-dirty version (skid plates on the bottom, even). I have to crank the windows, adjust the mirrors and lock the doors by hand. I do wish it had a bell, buzzer or flashing light for 'your headlights are still on, dummy!' because I've run the battery down (only seems to take an hour) several times.

Thanks for the directions. Haven't crocheted in years but I'll give it a try.


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

Love it, what a great idea....so clever!!!!


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I love this!! Great idea!!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Love it,what a great idea!!!!!


----------

